# Looking for a little...advice? help?



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

My boyfriend and I are trying to clear up some debt that he has. He's an otr truck driver, so I handle all the bill paying and financial aspects of our life, since I'm home all the time. 

This debt is not new debt, it's from before we met. But since I handle everything financially, we agreed that it would be best for me to try to make the arrangements to get it all paid. The thing is, dealing with a POA over the phone is really difficult. 

What we're wondering is if there is some way he can authorize for the creditors to speak to me regarding his debt and to make arrangements with me for the payments. With his job, it's very difficult for him not only to find the time to make these calls, but also to access all the information he would need to make the arrangements (our bank acct info, our bills, etc.). It would be so much easier if I could do it all, but as I said, we've already discovered most of them will give a hassle over a POA. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for how we can get around this and get this resolved?

Also...I know certain creditors will work with you to make a deal, so that you don't pay the full amount but they at least get something. Does anyone know how you would go about finding out if they will do this and how do you negotiate a deal like that? 

Any suggestions that you can give will be greatly appreciated.


----------

